# Amd Phenom Patch

## Embrax

Salve a tutti, ho sprovvedutamente acquistato un quad core amd phenom da inserire in una Asus M2N-E socket AM2. Dopo aver aggiornato correttamente il bios la cpu è stata correttamente rilevata dalla mia gentoo a 64 bit (esperienza unica vedere 4 pinguini durante il boot  :Smile: ) tuttavia il sistema è divenuto instabile e si impallava ogni tot minuti di utilizzo. Cercando sulla rete ho trovato molte notizie riguardanti un baco che darebbe problemi proprio con questi processori. Ho altresì trovato discussioni inerenti una patch da applicare al kernel per i 2.6 che dovrebbe esistemare la cosa, ma non sono riuscito a trovarla. Potreste indicarmene il download oppure suggerire soluzioni alternative? Ci sono percaso kernel con la patch già applicata? Il mio portage aggiornato questa mattina riporta i kernel sino alla 2.6.23-gentoo6 che ho provato e riporta lo stesso problema...se compilatti il 24 avrei la patch integtrata?

Grazie a tutti...

----------

## riverdragon

Il baco delle cpu phenom è stato annunciato da AMD ma nessuno dei tester che hanno provato il processore è mai riuscito a riprodurlo (mi sembra che richieda tutti i core funzionanti al 100% e non per qualunque processo), difficile che tu ci sia riuscito   :Wink: 

Comunque, ho dato un'occhiata e la patch dovrebbe essere qui, va applicata solo se ritieni che il 10% di prestazioni perso a causa del fix nel bios ti dà fastidio. Prova, ma cito: *Quote:*   

> The AMD team, however, does not advise people to just go and install it since it deeply affects the system. It reactivates the TLB and emulates the accessed and dirty bits in software.

 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

La "patch" proposta da AMD è un workaround per (cito) "demonstration purposes" ... ma soprattutto (ricito) "is NOT being recommended to be applied upstream"

----------

## Embrax

 :Rolling Eyes:  Grazie delle risposte...escludendo dunque che il problema sia quello non riesco a capire che cos'altro possa essere a destabilizzare il sistema. Ho provato a reinserire il vecchio processore (un X2) e tutto va per il meglio...Se inserisco invece il Quad Core dopo una mezzoretta di utilizzo il sistema si blocca completamente. Mi è capitato una volta mentre ero sulle shell anzichè in X e l'errore faceva riferimento ad un not syncing del processore con il sistema...

Il bios è il più aggiornato scaricabile dal sito della asus...proprio non capisco..

----------

## HoX

quando cambi cpu, cambi anche il kernel? magari devi cambiare qualche impostazione

----------

## comio

 *Embrax wrote:*   

>  Grazie delle risposte...escludendo dunque che il problema sia quello non riesco a capire che cos'altro possa essere a destabilizzare il sistema. Ho provato a reinserire il vecchio processore (un X2) e tutto va per il meglio...Se inserisco invece il Quad Core dopo una mezzoretta di utilizzo il sistema si blocca completamente. Mi è capitato una volta mentre ero sulle shell anzichè in X e l'errore faceva riferimento ad un not syncing del processore con il sistema...
> 
> Il bios è il più aggiornato scaricabile dal sito della asus...proprio non capisco..

 

temperatura? corrente non sufficiente? I kernel dump dicono qualcosa?

----------

## CarloJekko

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Embrax wrote:*    Grazie delle risposte...escludendo dunque che il problema sia quello non riesco a capire che cos'altro possa essere a destabilizzare il sistema. Ho provato a reinserire il vecchio processore (un X2) e tutto va per il meglio...Se inserisco invece il Quad Core dopo una mezzoretta di utilizzo il sistema si blocca completamente. Mi è capitato una volta mentre ero sulle shell anzichè in X e l'errore faceva riferimento ad un not syncing del processore con il sistema...
> 
> Il bios è il più aggiornato scaricabile dal sito della asus...proprio non capisco.. 
> 
> temperatura? corrente non sufficiente? I kernel dump dicono qualcosa?

 

prova ad inserire un live-cd e vedi se fa gli stessi difetti.

Altra cosa... so che insieme all'aggiornamento del bios serve anche modificare i valori di tensioni ecc...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Embrax

Anatema

Ho ricompilato il kernel più volte con il nuovo processore, senza cambiare però i parametri dato che le due cpu non credo differiscano molto l'una dall'altra quanto a configurazione del kernel.

Comio

La temperatura rimane sempre sui 35, quindi non credo, di corrente ne ho abbastanza e nei log non c'è nulla

CarloJekko

Proverò con una live. Per quanto riguarda i voltaggi ho settato forzatamente il voltaggio della cpu a 1.15 come specificato dal libretto della cpu, ma non è cambiato nulla...pensi ci sian oaltri parametri da impostare?

Comunque ho riavuto l'errore mentre ero su shell ... ecco il fattaccio che mi preoccupa

```

HARDWARE ERROR

CPU3 MACHINE CHECK EXCEPTION

RIP XXXXXXX

TSC XXXXXXX

This is not a software problem

run trought mcelog --asci to decode and report to hardware vendor

Kernel panic: not syncing - 

```

----------

## Embrax

Ho fatto l'emerge di mcelog, lanciato da root come specificato ma rimane senza output...   :Sad: 

Secondo voi è proprio un problema hardware del cpu o ho ancora speranze che sia un settaggio del bios?

----------

## HoX

 *Embrax wrote:*   

> Ho ricompilato il kernel più volte con il nuovo processore, senza cambiare però i parametri dato che le due cpu non credo differiscano molto l'una dall'altra quanto a configurazione del kernel.
> 
> 

 

Non differiscono molto l'una dall'altra?! Ma non hai detto di aver sostituito un X2 (dual core) con un Phenom (quad core). Gia' solo il fatto di avere due core disponibili in piu' mi sembra che sia rilevante per il kernel no?

----------

## Embrax

Per quali parametri esattamente? il max cpu core era già a 32 nel mio cfg, la famiglia di processore non è cambiata ... c'è altro che dovrei controllare?

Ad ogni modoho provato anche la patch per il kernel per il bug dei phenom...ma non è cambiato nada de nada...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

